# cold weather animation



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm planning on building an animatronic figure much like the grim organist for December this year. It will be in an enclosed box with window, however I'm concerned about the temperature. The box will be outdoors. The weather here is routinely in the negative F that time of year with ice abundant. Which in your opinion would be more reliable? Pneumatic, or servo?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well Sic, I dont know much about either one. But my first thought go to the type of lubricant material that might be used. Real sub-zero stuff like on the boggy wheels of snow mobiles, ect. If your using air, it will have to be super dry filtered air. Any moisture at all will freeze up and bind. If there is going to be lighting in this display, and I am sure there will be, that may supply enought heat unless it gets down below zero. Like I said, I dont know much about either system, these are just thoughts off the top of my head.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

seems like a heater in the display would be one way to go....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

i would lean to a servo but with temps like that you will almost have to generate some heat


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think Bone Dancer has the right idea - build your box with Styrofoam insulation and light the interior with incandescent lights. The heat given off by the lights would probably be enough to keep it at a reasonable temperature.


----------

